# My 2009 SRAM brake fixing nut is all rusty!!!



## emartin (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, today, while washing my bike, I realized that the front brake fixing nut (the nut that go through the fork) is all rusty. My bike, a PedalForce with 2009 SRAM Rival gruppo, only have about 2500 km. I rode my bike about 3 times in the rain but I always kept it clean. 

Is there a replacement nut (aftermarket or SRAM) that would be rustproof?
Is this a warranty thing? If yes, I'm in Canada so does someone know how it work?

Thanks


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

i would think your LBS could take care of that really easily... i'm sure they have something better than the stock part - which clearly rusted much too fast.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

looks like my 1 year old red stuff, its steel and who cares. no one sees it


----------



## emartin (Mar 11, 2009)

b24fsb said:


> looks like my 1 year old red stuff, its steel and who cares. no one sees it


I hear you but IMO a high end bike should not have rust on it.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

but it can have enough dust to wipe away for a photo?


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

My black Rival brakes have rust in the cable fixing bolt and in the little screw inside the QR.


Kind of annoying...mine have been on my bike for about 6-7 months.


----------



## emartin (Mar 11, 2009)

quickfeet18 said:


> but it can have enough dust to wipe away for a photo?


My bike is meant to be ridden everyday and no I don't wash it after each ride


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I cover those guys up with vinyl tape to stop that from happening. But I'm weird.


----------



## emartin (Mar 11, 2009)

SpamnRice said:


> I cover those guys up with vinyl tape to stop that from happening. But I'm weird.


That's a good idea...but I never imagine it would rust.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

anything steel can rust, even stainless bolts. unless the wrench you install them with is also stainless, you'll get particles of non-stainless steel in the bolt and that's where your rust starts. that needs to be washed w/ clear water everytime you ride in wet condition, or it will keep happening. put some tape over, or put a couple of drops of tri flow on it every now and then, that helps too.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

RC28 said:


> My black Rival brakes have rust in the cable fixing bolt and in the little screw inside the QR.
> 
> 
> Kind of annoying...mine have been on my bike for about 6-7 months.


Same here. I'm pretty pissed in a nit-picky kind of way. I just got two Aluminum brake fixing bolts after LIGHTLY sanding off the steel ones several times and gopping grease on them after.

If you find a source for a sram brake bolt kit in anything but steel.... tell me!

P.S. to OP - get that rusty bolt out of there or your CF fork will assplode and disintegrate into carcinoginic powder!!!! :O


----------

